# amazon tree boa



## Morphyus (Nov 1, 2010)

can anyone explain the genetics when breeding amazon tree boas?


----------



## PESKY (May 25, 2010)

as there polygenic ( spelling ) there are no set morphs of atb's. using coloured parents increases the chances of coloured babies but garden phase can chuck out yellows,oranges and reds and visa versa. there is a pattern morph called tiger that has proven but as yet theres not too much known. i also know of someone trying to produce solid black atb's through selctive line breeding, weather this will prove out is another question. if you have a look at 'red hot' atb's they are brilliantly bright red specimens that i believe were first produced in the usa


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

PESKY said:


> as there polygenic ( spelling ) there are no set morphs of atb's. using coloured parents increases the chances of coloured babies but garden phase can chuck out yellows,oranges and reds and visa versa. there is a pattern morph called tiger that has proven but as yet theres not too much known. i also know of someone trying to produce solid black atb's through selctive line breeding, weather this will prove out is another question. if you have a look at 'red hot' atb's they are brilliantly bright red specimens that i believe were first produced in the usa


This isn't 100% correct. There are some morphs that are genetic. Tiger is co dom as far as I am aware, there are also genetic lines of calico.


----------

